# Exit Clerance Certificate



## philnz (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello

Can anyone please advise me if it is correct that as of 6 May this year the issuing of ECC for ACR-I card holders can only be done at the main BI Office in Manila and only within 3 days of the flight.

I have heard this change was made without any warning or notification and as I am booked on a flight next weekend I would appreciate some feedback from anyone who knows for sure what the current requirements are.

Thank you.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Phil,

I haven't heard of this requirement before. I have an ACR I-Card but am on a Tourist visa and have never had to have an ECC. Which Visa are you here on? I am going to the Olongapo Immigration office on Tuesday and can ask about this for you.

Jon


----------



## philnz (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you very much. I am on a 13a Resident Visa. It seems it just happened on 6th this month.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

OK I will make sure to ask when I am there...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

philnz said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone please advise me if it is correct that as of 6 May this year the issuing of ECC for ACR-I card holders can only be done at the main BI Office in Manila and only within 3 days of the flight.
> 
> ...



I left once after being here a year as a 13a card holder and they charged almost $100, they have an immigrant office at the airport, it's right after you pay your airport tax the next office is the immigration office and they collect the fee's in peso's, what a hassle, I wasn't prepared or warned about this.

The 13a card is only good for 5 years and they issue you another on even though your Visa is a 10 year Philippine Visa, as long as your immigrant card and Visa are good you end up paying $100 as you leave in peso's, keep this in mind they don't accept dollars.

Here's a copy of the article with information:

Maximum validity of Philippine ACR I-Card | opinyonista


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

You can call PBI and ask also, I have called them before on questions. I can't get you a short cut their website isn't loading for some reason?


----------



## philnz (Sep 5, 2011)

There website is down I think.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Found another listing website for PBI

Philippine Directory: Bureau of Immigration Contact number


----------



## philnz (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you very much. I am going to see my very ill mum in NZ who is 86 and I am terrified something will go wrong and I wont get there.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

philnz said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone please advise me if it is correct that as of 6 May this year the issuing of ECC for ACR-I card holders can only be done at the main BI Office in Manila and only within 3 days of the flight.
> 
> ...


Phil,

Just got back from the local BI office (in Olongapo)... Not good news. See the attached file. I apologize for the poor quality (taken with my phone)..

Now after BS like this being implemented, I am hesitant to apply for a 13A and stick with the Tourist visa for now. I think that it's ridiculous that they can't certify (or trust their satellite offices to do this) outside of Manila. What if you live, for example, in Davao and have international tickets from Davao. You would have to travel to Manila 3 days prior to your trip and incur additional costs (most likely airfare). It also doesn't tell you how long that it takes for you to obtain this certificate.

Jon


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

There's a spot right after the airport tax is paid, where you pay again, immigrant fee's, that's just way too much, it sounds like those in charge have no clue what they are doing.

When I initially came here with my immigrant package, I was told by the Philippine Consulate in Chicago not to let anyone open up my package it was sealed by them, they mailed it to me... when I arrived and going through the Philippine airport the Immigration officer a lady, opened up my package, she tore it open and starting going through it? and it seemed like she wasn't really looking for anything but she did tell me I had 2 weeks to check into the main office of PBI and bring my package, as soon as I show them the package they ask me who opened up this package. There seems to be no uniformity even with the 13a Visa form fill out, I printed out each form from I think 4 Philippine Consulate offices in the US and they were all different, Chicago has the worst forms and outdated language I might add.

The requirements to get a job I think anywhere here are very tough, so how can things be so messed? Or sub par, the job requirements are very difficult but the staffing doesn't seem to be at that level.

I just got back from the LTO office, registered my car today, boy what a hassle, "Back to using fixers full speed ahead" also no signs saying beware of the fixer, they are all implemented into LTO now again, I also forgot to pay the cashier woman 100 peso's, got stuck an extra 3 hrs, I think the entire room cleared out twice before I recognized my mistake.


----------

